# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Tác dụng của hạnh nhân với việc giảm cân

## taimaimaipro

*Đặc Điểm Của Cây Hạnh Nhân Và Hạt Hạnh Nhân:*
Cây hạnh nhân thích hợp với điều kiện thời tiết với một số nước ở Trung Đông và Nam Á. Cây trưởng thành có kích tấc vào khoảng 5 – 10m, lá màu xanh nhạt, nhọn, dài và nhỏ. Hoa cây hạnh nhân có 5 canh, màu hồng nhạt và nở vào mùa xuân. Sau đó hình thành tựu hạnh nhân. Một vài tháng thì quả hạnh nhân già và bắt đầu thu hoạch.

mua hạt macca ở đâu tại tphcm

mua quả óc chó ở đâu tại tphcm

mua hạnh nhân ở đâu tại tphcm

Khi quả  già, chín lớp thịt quả bên ngoà sẽ bị nứt táchi, để lộ vỏ hạt hạnh nhân. Sau khi thu hái quả hạnh nhân sẽ được người thu hoạch bóc lớp thịt quả bên ngoài và giữ lại phần hạt hạnh nhân bên trong mang đi sấy hoặc phơi khô.Hạt hạnh nhân có lớp vỏ màu nâu, sần. Tuy nhiên độ xù xì và độ dày của lớp vỏ phụ thuộc vào từng loại giống cây hạnh nhân. Lớp nhân bên trong hạt hạnh nhân có màu nâu hơi đậm. Hạt hạnh nhân ăn vị thơm, rất béo.
*Tác Dụng Của Hạt Hạnh Nhân:*

Hạt hạnh nhân chứa những thành phần quý như carbohydrate, chất béo, chất xơ, protein, vitamin, chất khoáng. Hạt hạnh nhân còn là một nguồn năng lượng tuyệt cho cơ thể nữa. Chỉ với 25g hạt hạnh nhân bạn đã có 70% vitamin E cần thiết mỗi ngày.

_Tác dụng của hạt hạnh nhân với tim mạch:_
Trong hạt hạnh nhân chứa nhiều chất béo không bão hòa đơn rất tốt với sức khỏe. Chất béo không bão hòa đơn là một thành phần thường xuyên có trong các bữa ăn của người dân vùng Địa Trung Hải. Những nghiên cứu sức khỏe của người dân nơi đây đã cho thấy họ rất ít bị mắc các loại bệnh về tim mạch, rất ít khi bị ung thư và tuổi họ của họ cũng khá cao. Hạt hạnh nhân còn giúp làm giảm lượng cholesterol xấu trong thân, tăng hàm lượng cholesterol tốt, giúp chúng ta có thể dự phòng nhiều loại bệnh do việc mất cân bằng cholesterol, tỷ lệ HDL (cholesterol không tốt) tăng cao.
_Hạt hạnh nhân với bệnh nhân tiểu đường:_
Hạt hạnh nhân chứa rất ít đường, carbohydrate nên không làm tăng lượng đường trong máu. Người bị tiểu đường chế độ ăn uống cực kỳ kiêng khem, với bất kỳ loại thực phẩm nào nhiều đường thì đều chẳng thể dùng được. Vì có thể làm tăng lượng đường trong thân thể, khiến bệnh trở thành nặng hơn. Người bệnh tiểu đường hoặc lo lắng bị bệnh tiểu đường có thể sử dụng hạt hạnh nhân thoải mái mà không lo gặp rối rắm với lượng đường trong cơ thể.
_Công dụng của hạt hạnh nhân với da và tóc:_
Hạt hạnh nhân giúp ngừa tình trạng mụn đầu đen, giữ ẩm, bảo vệ da không bị khô, tăng độ đàn hồi cho da, giảm các nếp nhăn, giúp chống lão hóa da, giảm sự tác động và sản sinh các gốc tự do trong cơ thể.Vitamin E là một thành phần không thể thiếu trong da, sử dụng hạt hạnh nhân giúp cung cấp vitamin E thiên nhiên, an toàn, giúp da sáng hơn, mềm mịn hơn. Vitamin E và protein trong hạt hạnh nhân cung cấp cho tóc, giúp tóc mượt mà, mềm mại và giảm gàu.
_Hạnh nhân tốt cho bà bầu và trẻ con:_
Với thành phần gồm nhiều chất khoáng, protein, các loại vitamin, chất chống oxy hóa giúp thân thể bà bầu phòng ngừa với tác động gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe hơn, hệ miễn dịch của bà bầu được tăng cường. Đồng thời bổ sung các chất cho cơ thể mẹ, giúp mẹ và thai nhi đảm bảo đầy đủ các chất cấp thiết, thai nhi có thể phát triển khỏe mạnh và hoàn thiện hơn. Bà bầucó thể đề phòng nhiều vấn đề rất dễ mắc phải trong thời kỳ mang thai.
_Tác dụng của hạt hạnh nhân với giảm cân:_
Không chứa nhiều chất béo no, hạnh nhân chứa năng lượng lớn và các chất béo không no giúp mang tới một nguồn năng lượng cho thân hoạt động, làm giảm mỏi mệt, thân thể cũng sẽ không thèm ăn. Qua đó hỗ trợ việc giảm cân của bạn tốt hơn.
_Hạnh nhân giúp tăng cường trí não:_
Ăn hạt hạnh nhân mỗi ngày giúp cho đầu óc được tỉnh ngủ, sáng suốt hơn, trí nhớ được cải thiện. Với những người bị căng thẳng, lo âu, stress thì nên ăn hạt hạnh nhân mỗi ngày. Điều đó sẽ giúp cho tinh thần, tâm lý được thoải mái hơn, giảm sự lo âu.
_Tác dụng của hạnh nhân tương trợ điều trị táo bón:_
Chất xơ chính là một chìa khóa giúp phòng chống táo bón hiệu quả bởi chất xơ giúp hệ tiêu hóa hoạt động được tốt, khả năng tiêu hóa thức ăn dễ dàng hơn. Chất xơ cũng giúp cho việc làm sạch ruột, phòng các bệnh về đường ruột, ung thư ruột.
*Cách Dùng Hạt Hạnh Nhân:*

_Hạt hạnh nhân là một loại hạt dễ sử dụng, có nhiều cách để dùng, tùy theo mục đích sử dụng. Hạnh nhân không chỉ được ứng dụng để làm thành món ăn vặt mà còn để chiết xuất thành các sản phẩm khác. Một số cách dùng hạt hạnh nhân đó là:_
_Sữa hạnh nhân:_ Một ly sữa thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng là tuyển lựa của rất nhiều người thay vì dùng dạng nguyên hạt của hạnh nhân._Làm bánh hạnh nhân:_ Cùng với nhiều loại hạt dinh dưỡng như quả óc chó, hạt mắc ca, hạt thông thì hạnh nhân cũng bộc trực được chị em nội trợ dùng để làm bánh bơi mùi hương thơm ngon khó cưỡng._Dầu hạnh nhân:_ Ép hạt hạnh nhân được dầu hạnh nhân. Dầu hạnh nhân là một sản phẩm rất tốt cho việc chăm nom da cho chị em phụ nữ._Hạnh nhân rang muối:_ Một món ăn có thể nói là đặc trưng, được mọi người bộc trực sử dụng khi chế biến hạt hạnh nhân. Đây là món ăn được rất nhiều người thương thích.
*Cách Bảo Quản Hạt Hạnh Nhân:*
Cần bọc kín hạt hạnh nhân trong túi hoặc hộp kín không khí, để nơi khô ráo, mát mẻ, không tiếp xúc với ánh nắng màng tang trực tiếp hoặc trong tủ lạnh.

----------

